# Fehler im Syslog

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe heute im Syslog immer mal wieder diese Fehlereinträge gesehen.

```

Cannot add dependency job for unit gssproxy.service, ignoring: Unit gssproxy.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

Cannot add dependency job for unit rpc-gssd.service, ignoring: Unit rpc-gssd.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

Cannot add dependency job for unit rpc-svcgssd.service, ignoring: Unit rpc-svcgssd.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

```

Es läuft systemd. Was fehlt da?

----------

## schmidicom

Klingt nach einer fehlerhaft definierten Abhängigkeit in einem Service-Unit, vermutlich von nfsutils. Dazu findet sich im Internet per Google ja einiges unter anderem auch bei ArchLinux.

----------

## Tinitus

nfs Bug in Zusammenhang systemd. Keine wirklichen Lösungsansätze.

Starte die Dienste von Hand, da nicht als Dienst einzutragen...bzw. der Server läuft 24 Stunden...

----------

## toralf

Hrmpf - der Titel ist wirklich nicht besonders aussagekräftig ...

----------

## mv

Es gibt ja auch nichts zu lösen: In irgendeiner Unit steht, dass gssproxy.service u.a. benötigt wird, und systemd teilt Dir mit, dass er diese Abhängigkeit ignoriert, weil es gssproxy.service gar nicht gibt.

Wenn Dich die Fehlermeldung stört, musst Du die entsprechenede Unit (vormutlich in /usr/lib/systemd/system/*) editieren oder lokal in /etc/systemd/systemd überschreiben. Du kannst auch mit einem mix-in-Directory (/etc/lib/systemd/system/*.d) - oder wie das in systemd-isch heißt - nur lokal die Abhängigkeit der Unit "korrigieren".

----------

## musv

Noch ein paar kleine Zusatzinfos: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GSSAPI

D.h. wenn du nicht gerade Kerberos verwendest, dürftest du diese 3 Module / Units sowieso nicht benötigen.

----------

## Tinitus

Danke für die Info's

----------

